# Kem chống nắng không bảo vệ da tốt như bạn nghĩ



## nusy (26/7/18)

*Vào những ngày hè nắng nóng đỉnh điểm, nhiều người luôn có thói quen thoa kem chống nắng trước khi ra khỏi nhà. Nhưng theo nghiên cứu mới đây, kem chống nắng có thể không thực sự bảo vệ da tốt như bạn nghĩ.*






​Tuy nhiên, theo _Live Science_, điều này không phải do sản phẩm lỗi mà là do cách mọi người sử dụng kem chống nắng chưa đúng, người tiêu dùng thường không thoa kem chống nắng đủ dày để đạt được hiệu quả thực sự.

Theo nghiên cứu được công bố ngày 24/7 trên tạp chí Acta Dermato-Venereology, khi kem chống nắng có hệ số chống nắng (SPF) là 50 được thoa theo cách "điển hình" (nghĩa là thoa một lớp tương đối mỏng) thì chỉ cung cấp tốt nhất 40% hiệu quả bảo vệ da.

Người đứng đầu nghiên cứu Antony Young, giáo sư tại Viện da liễu St. John tại King's College London, Anh cho biết,_"Không có tranh cãi gì về việc kem chống nắng bảo vệ da chống lại tác động gây ung thư của tia cực tím của mặt trời. Tuy nhiên, nghiên cứu này cho thấy rằng cách thoa kem chống nắng đóng một vai trò quan trọng trong việc đạt được hiệu quả bảo vệ của nó"._

Hầu hết chúng ta đều biết thoa kem chống nắng quá ít có thể khiến da bị cháy nắng và tổn thương. Nhưng nghiên cứu này là một trong những nghiên cứu đầu tiên đánh giá mức độ tổn thương DNA xảy ra trên da khi người ta bôi kem chống nắng theo cách "điển hình" (thoa ít hơn lượng kem mà nhà sản xuất thử nghiệm để xác định SPF). Theo nghiên cứu, lượng kem tiêu chuẩn là 2 mg/cm^2.

Các nhà nghiên cứu tiến hành thử nghiệm trên 16 người với làn da trắng và cho một vài người trong số đó tiếp xúc với tia cực tím (UVR). Kem chống nắng được thoa lên da của họ với những lượng khác nhau, từ 0,75 mg /cm^2 (được coi là "điển hình") đến tối đa là 2 mg/cm^2. Những người tham gia đã được tiếp xúc với tia UV trong 5 ngày liên tiếp, giống như cuộc nghỉ dưỡng điển hình. Các nhà nghiên cứu cũng thay đổi cường độ tia UV, từ thấp đến cao.

Khi kết thúc thí nghiệm, các nhà nghiên cứu lấy sinh thiết da đã tiếp xúc với tia UV. Sinh thiết cho thấy, sau khi da tiếp xúc với tia UV nhiều lần đã có những thiệt hại đáng kể về DNA ở những vùng da không được bảo vệ, mặc dù cường độ tia UV mà những vùng đó tiếp xúc là rất thấp. (Vì lý do đạo đức, lượng bức xạ được sử dụng trên vùng da đó là cường độ tối thiểu không gây cháy nắng).

Trên thực tế, chỉ cần để da không thoa kem chống nắng tiếp xúc với tia UV ở cường độ thấp trong một ngày đã dẫn đến tổn thương DNA cao hơn so với khi tiếp xúc tia UV cường độ cao trong 5 ngày có thoa kem chống nắng.

Tổn thương DNA giảm một chút khi kem chống nắng được thoa ở độ dày 0,75 mg/cm^2 và giảm đáng kể khi kem chống nắng được thoa ở độ dày 2 mg /cm^2. Nhìn chung, những phát hiện này chứng minh rằng thông điệp y tế công cộng phải nhấn mạnh việc sử dụng kem chống nắng đúng cách hơn để có được lợi ích tối đa.

Theo một bài báo năm 2002 trong JAMA Dermatology, để thoa đúng độ dày, mọi người cần sử dụng khoảng 35 ml kem chống nắng cho toàn bộ cơ thể. Cụ thể, mọi người nên thoa hơn nửa thìa cà phê (3 ml) ở đầu và cổ, nhiều hơn nửa thìa cà phê cho mỗi cánh tay, hơn một thìa cà phê (6 ml) cho mỗi bên chân hơn một thìa cà phê ở mỗi bên ngực và lưng. Các nhà nghiên cứu cũng khuyên mọi người nên sử dụng loại có SPF cao hơn họ cần, vì người tiêu dùng có xu hướng thoa kem chống nắng quá ít.

Nina Goad, thành viên Hiệp hội các bác sĩ da liễu Anh Quốc cho biết,_"Về lý thuyết, SPF 15 (SPF là thước đo mức độ bảo vệ chống lại tia UV) đã đủ để bảo vệ làn da của mọi người, nhưng chúng tôi biết rằng trong các tình huống thực tế, chúng ta cần nâng cao hiệu quat bảo vệ da bằng loại có SPF cao hơn như từ 30 trở lên. Những phát hiện này cũng cho thấy mọi người không nên ỷ lại vào kem chống nắng để chống lại ánh mặt trời mà nên mặc quần áo phù hợp và đứng dưới bóng râm"._

_Nguồn: vnreview_​


----------

